# Personuser/Recorderdude's Tunes with lyrics Thread



## Recorderdude (Jun 10, 2011)

So, I'll be compiling all my music with lyrics here.

NEWEST: Ghosts N Goblins WITH LYRICS (With partially animated music video!)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVnnYqshWK0

I've been working on this since the start of october. Hope you enjoy!

Less-Recent: 

* Server Lag - A Minecraft parody song of Jingle Bells: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M3QiZAmbAiU&feature=relmfu*


Sonic Songs:


Pirate's Island WITH LYRICS (collaboration song with Mystical Pyro Freak): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6uO6KtvaR1Y&feature=channel_video_title


* Chemical Plant Zone WITH LYRICS: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xeqbXR0l0XA&feature=channel_video_title*



Sonic The Fighters WITH LYRICS: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pS-URZq4txg&feature=channel_video_title

older stuff:

http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/426254 (angry Birds With Lyrics)

http://www.newgrounds.com/portal/view/518254 (Sprite Animated version of Mario Ending WITH LYRICS)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hMGMyBLFKM (Hot Dogs With Chilli)

NEXT UP:  Who Knows?

Enoy! Feel free to comment on any of these here and I'll try to answer.


----------



## Sterling (Jun 10, 2011)

I like the Angry Birds one. Although, the voice over is a bit loud. I can barely hear the catchy music behind it.

GBATEMP NATIONAL ANTHEM I CANNOT WAIT FOR!!!111000


----------



## Recorderdude (Jun 10, 2011)

heh, yeah, I can see that they were a bit loud. 

The problem was, my source audio was very quiet (in fact, I had it up to max in this song) so naturally the voice would be louder. If I made the vocals quieter, the song overall would be quieter and harder to understand. Perhaps I'll find a louder one eventually.

Thanks for commenting!

GBATemp anthem is going to be a lot of fun. It covers a TON of members (Tempers voted on who to include) so it should be great!


----------



## Recorderdude (Oct 29, 2011)

Wow! It's been a long time Since I've been on GBATemp! I've done quite a lot more songs since I last visited this topic. I've updated the first post with many of the songs I've done, and I hope that you all enjoy them! 

The most recently completed song is "Ghosts N Goblins with lyrics by recorderdude" which I've been working on for a long time now. This is NOT the brentalfloss song, it just so happens that both came out on essentially the same day. Hope you enjoy


----------

